# New Version Of The Bible Replaces God With Kanye



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Let Us Pray! New Version Of The Bible Replaces God With Kanye « CBS Los Angeles

WTF?!?!? This is what is wrong with this country. This is completly FUBAR!!!!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Although I'm sure it's meant as a joke, I don't think it's funny.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sick dog,.................

May God bless (but not that),
Dwight


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Although I'm sure it's meant as a joke, I don't think it's funny.


No its not a joke. You can pick one up for $20.00 here:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/218344545/the-book-of-yeezus-a-novelty-coffee?ref=shop_home_active_1&source=aw&utm_source=affiliate_window&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=us_location_buyer&utm_content=85386


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Nobody knows what The Eternal's name is ,how to spell or pronounce it


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

AquaHull,
What you say is absolutely correct. The name or title that people have used for the Creator has changed many times and the name is never the same in different languages. 
The problem with this particular book is that it applies the name of a living individual to the Creator - thus representing the individual as the Creator. That is what is wrong here.

What is God? He is all that is. Who is God? All that existed,exists, and will exist. What is the name of God? He, She, It hasn't told me.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Revelation offers a warning against any who would add or remove from The Word.
Somebody must have missed that passage.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Kanye doesn't think he's God.

Kanye thinks God is a lower life form then himself.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I wonder what Kanye will say when he reaps what he has sowed.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The warning in Revelation has been ignored many times before - the Old English and King James versions left some books out and inserted one that wasn't there. Most Christians don't even know that.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

To be honest this really isn't anything new. People have been doing this kind of thing since Christianity first got started. That being said in my opinion the best way to deal with this is to ignore it, not purchase the thing, and move on with our lives. Another reason this kind of stuff gets attention is because we as a society give it attention. If we were to stop looking at stuff like this it would go away.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

IIRC,back in the 80' or 90' some publishing company printed a politically correct version of the Bible. That company went out of business real fast!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Who is Kanye and why should I care?

Thanks.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

what is the name of God? aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,hhhhhhhhhuuuuuuummmmmmmm, God maybe?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am more offended by your use of "WTF"... like we do not know what it stands for


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

PaulS said:


> The warning in Revelation has been ignored many times before - the Old English and King James versions left some books out and inserted one that wasn't there. Most Christians don't even know that.


Sad, but true.
Those responsible will reap their reward in full.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> what is the name of God? aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,hhhhhhhhhuuuuuuummmmmmmm, God maybe?


Actually, no.
God is an explanation of what the creator is.
You are called "human", but that is not your name.
Christians believing there to be only one god, accept that "God" is the only one and needs no differentiation, and thus no name is required.
I can't call for "human" to step forward, as there are many humans. But when a Christian praises God, there is no distinction required as to which god is being praised.
The capitalization is more of an honoring of the being, and not meant to symbolize a name.

God provided his name in the Bible. It was written as the Hebrew representation of 'YHWH'(this is the English transliteration). The Hebrew language contained no vowels, but this transliteration was later adjusted to a vowel-using language, and the name became 'YAHWEH'. Is this the name of God? Unlikely. It is simply the closest approximation an English speaker can obtain.
If you want to know the true name of God, we don't need to look very far.
God told us what to call him. He told Moses "I AM WHO I AM". He said to tell the Israelites "I AM has sent me to you."
This encompasses the entirety of who and what God is. It is a self-referential statement, implying he is the whole of everything because he is everything.
Try to fathom the enormity of a being that's entire existence is summed up in "I AM".
Literally, all of what is, was, and ever will be, is encapsulated in that simple phrase.

"Kanye", is no comparison.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

PaulS said:


> The warning in Revelation has been ignored many times before - the Old English and King James versions left some books out and inserted one that wasn't there. Most Christians don't even know that.


The warning in revelation was to not add words to THIS BOOK

22:18-19

18 For I testify to everyone who hears the words of the prophecy of this book: If anyone adds to these things, God will add* to him the plagues that are written in this book; 19 and if anyone takes away from the words of the book of this prophecy, God shall take away his part from the Book of Life, from the holy city, and from the things which are written in this book.

and FRANKLY "MOST" christians" are not real Christians*


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Well, at least it's not O'Bummer, although he may think so.


----------

